# Work affter you get fired on a skilled visa?



## GalwayGirl28 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone knew if you can get another job or in a different profession if you get fired or quit the job you have got into the country on with a skilled visa??


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

GalwayGirl28 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew if you can get another job or in a different profession if you get fired or quit the job you have got into the country on with a skilled visa??


It depends on whether you are on a 'work to residency' or have a residents permit with no job requirement. If it's the former then you would need to find a suitable employer to sponsor you. 

I do have friends who have changed jobs in this situation - but if possible, it is better to find yourself a new one before you get pushed/jump!


----------



## GalwayGirl28 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Top I just wanted to know I had the option and not stuck!!


----------

